# Taxidermist Near Traverse City MI



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello, I am in search of a good bird taxidermist near Traverse City Michigan, I am willing to drive a little ways but would like it to be within reasonable distance. I am looking to have a grouse done that was recently shot and I want to make sure the taxidermist has prior experience mounting grouse/birds and would like to hear the pros and cons or suggestions of taxidermist in the TC area. Thank you for your help in finding me the right person for the job~
Ric


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

One of the best Bird Taxidermist in the State is in Mesick. Jonathan Wright(Wright's Wildlife Artistry) 231-885-1886. I don't know what he charges but whatever it is, it's worth it.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Jim Dunlop, he is in the Lake Ann area.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> One of the best Bird Taxidermist in the State is in Mesick. Jonathan Wright(Wright's Wildlife Artistry) 231-885-1886. I don't know what he charges but whatever it is, it's worth it.


State Association Blue ribbon winer, does great birds.


----------

